
Machine learning in Microsoft Word’s new Editor gave me the frights - ascorbic
http://venturebeat.com/2017/02/28/machine-learning-in-microsoft-words-new-editor-gave-me-the-frights/
======
brudgers
Removing 'maybe' might be useful for writing or speech that is intended to
persuade someone else or with an online argument (or perhaps even intended to
spark one). When I'm trying to communicate my thinking, my thinking is often,
but not always, probabilistic (but always fallible). Words like 'maybe' convey
the state of my mind rather than depicting a world which I can imagine to be
the case...or one I might wish to imagine to be the case for really good
reasons or for the sake of presenting a winnable argument.

All that with the caveat that Socrates is a personal hero. He didn't just talk
the talk, he walked the walk all against the rhetoricians. Standard writing
advice is to write dishonestly in five paragraphs as if for a grade. The
standard is PR wire press releases rather than Cervantes.

